# It's All Oregon Campers Fault



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BEING HOOKED ON GEOCACHING!

This is our maiden Geo Caching by ourselves voyage! Sooooo much fun going to Walmart and stocking up on doo dads, deelie bobs, and whatchymacallits! Mostly focused on kids but got a couple big people goodies too. We have stuff to put in Geo's we find and 1 container to make a Geo-our first! We are telling Taylin it's a treasure hunt, which it is, and we will look for easy ones and be sure she "finds" one before we see it







. We'll open it and see the goodies and then I'll distract her and Boppie (a.k.a. Rick) is going to slip something girlie into for her to find. Being grandparents is so fun









( sure hope the parents whose kids find the whistles in the Geocaches don't come after me!







)


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

SmkSignals is going to introduce us to geocaching at our rally this weekend








I'm really looking forward it!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


> SmkSignals is going to introduce us to geocaching at our rally this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will love it! it's so fun and your little guy will really love it! We downloaded easy finds for this trip since we have Tay.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> SmkSignals is going to introduce us to geocaching at our rally this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will love it! it's so fun and your little guy will really love it! We downloaded easy finds for this trip since we have Tay.
[/quote]
What GPS are you using? We have the Nuvi (probably not the best for the job) and Kurt (SmkSignals) is going to help me upload some program on it to start hunting with


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Yes... It is Jim's fault, and don't think I am going to forget it either!

We went out this past Saturday with a friend of our DS tagging along, and scored five 'kills'!
It was a nice day to be out, we got some much needed exercise, and the kids had a blast.

Curse you Oregon_Camper!!!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


> SmkSignals is going to introduce us to geocaching at our rally this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will love it! it's so fun and your little guy will really love it! We downloaded easy finds for this trip since we have Tay.
[/quote]
What GPS are you using? We have the Nuvi (probably not the best for the job) and Kurt (SmkSignals) is going to help me upload some program on it to start hunting with








[/quote]

yep! nuvie 350. I joined geocaching.com. I downloaded software for my Nuvi for Geocaching and then downloaded the coordinates for the caches and printed the cache info.







It's very easy


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hehehehehe...

Next thing you know, you'll be dry camping.









Enjoy the hunt.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Yes... It is Jim's fault, and don't think I am going to forget it either!
> 
> We went out this past Saturday with a friend of our DS tagging along, and scored five 'kills'!
> It was a nice day to be out, we got some much needed exercise, and the kids had a blast.
> ...


Sorry.....I know it is a horrible thing to have to get away from the house and spend the afternoon with your son doing all kinds of fun stuff. I mean, who likes that?


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

And remember that once a year Jeep and Groundspeak get together and produce GeoCaching Jeeps with Tags, its free, just mail them your address.


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Yep, Lots of Fun. We've been doing it for several years now. DW started it by asking for a hiking GPS for Christmas 5 years ago. Stock up on them do-dads and whatamacallits!


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

We too have joined the craze. A real blast and it fits in well camping, I needed something else to do. Before we only hiked, biked, visited friends, explored, made campfires, cooked dinner, canoed..........


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

DaveL1957 said:


> Yep, Lots of Fun. We've been doing it for several years now. DW started it by asking for a hiking GPS for Christmas 5 years ago. *Stock up on them do-dads and whatamacallits!*


Dollar Store! Great do-dads and whatchmacallits....for a buck!


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Ok, How many folks have put their own TB's (travel bugs for the non-cachers) in play? We haven't yet, but I think I see some great stocking stuffers there.


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

We love it. Introduced to this "sport" in 2005 by a friend who described it as "hiking with a purpose". Fun, outdoors, and the kids have fun. Can't go wrong. Remember to carry a bag for picking up trash on the trail. Cache in/Trash out. Have fun!


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

jcat67 said:


> Ok, How many folks have put their own TB's (travel bugs for the non-cachers) in play? We haven't yet, but I think I see some great stocking stuffers there.


I bought travel bugs for my son's Boy Scout Troop. Each patrol got a travel bug and we watch them travel. One has gone more than 5,000 miles. We hope it goes out-of-country soon based on the last posting.


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Yep, Lots of Fun. We've been doing it for several years now. DW started it by asking for a hiking GPS for Christmas 5 years ago. *Stock up on them do-dads and whatamacallits!*


Dollar Store! Great do-dads and whatchmacallits....for a buck!








[/quote]

Check Wal mart ...they have lots of calarence stuff (Glow sticks or good;flashlights,battiers;pencils) all for 88cents per package. Those type things are good for all ages(DGS must wear glowstick around his neck at all times after dark when camping) Army Surpluss for ammo cans to hide your stash in and get other goodies to go in it. Oh and we always try to leave something for kids or adults(never more than a $2 to $5 value)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

dunn4 said:


> Ok, How many folks have put their own TB's (travel bugs for the non-cachers) in play? We haven't yet, but I think I see some great stocking stuffers there.


I bought travel bugs for my son's Boy Scout Troop. Each patrol got a travel bug and we watch them travel. One has gone more than 5,000 miles. We hope it goes out-of-country soon based on the last posting.
[/quote]

Dooh....if I only knew where it was I could take it to Russia (Moscow) next weekend. I also have a 3 days in London. Love to leave on there for you.


----------



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

jasonrebecca said:


> And remember that once a year Jeep and Groundspeak get together and produce GeoCaching Jeeps with Tags, its free, just mail them your address.


Where do you mail your address? I own and love jeeps, and I'm a geocacher!


----------

